# Advice me on getting a PSP, fools!



## Corto (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm posting this here so someone who knows stuff will be able to help me.
Also, I'll be as vague as possible so as not to compromise this thread and force myself to lock it.

I managed to get some simoleons after some shitty work, and thought about getting a handheld console since my old GBA is deader than dead. I tried buying one of those "Dingoo" thingies (called "Retro something or other" on thinkgeek) which can run emulators but it happened to be not-working so I decided to get my money back. Now, I thought about getting a better quality stuff, and since I hate happiness and thus the Nintendooo DS, I chose to get a PSP (also: Metal Gear).
Now, I just realized there's like 50 millions versions of this console and don't know which one to get (the last time I got a gaming apparatus the only thing I had to decide on was the color). So there's a fat console, a slim console, a go console, a 3000 console, a muslim console, a batman console and at least 3 star wars consoles.

Say, if I wanted to use some... less than official programs (wink) on my PSP, which should I get? 
Did I mention that I love PSOne and GBA games? It's not really relevant but I felt like saying that as well (wink wink). Also, I'm poor and will probably get an used console.

So, uh, if anyone can throw me a bone here, I would appreciate it. And if I suddenly lock this, then PM me.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2009)

The Slim (PSP-2000), preferably an earlier model. The advantage of the 2000 over the "Fat" (1000) model is that it has twice the memory, and when coupled with iRShell, can run multiple applications at once (so you can have a browser with an FAQ open and a game running at the same time, or run MP3 music while browsing or playing a game (with the option of muting the game audio)). It's also a lot lighter, and has a brighter screen.

The PSP-3000 has a brighter screen still, but I hear its contrast ratio isn't as good; Also, it's not currently possible to run homebrew applications on the 3000 or late-model 2000's due to a change in the authentication method ("Pandora Batteries" no longer work). The PSPGo is still unusable as far as homebrew applications go. It's too bad that Sony keeps fighting it, because there are all sorts of incredibly useful applications available. I guess it's just that it's a "one or the other" kind of deal - Open the floodgates to piracy (already rampant) or close it off altogether.

As for how to actually go about it, I'm not sure if it's within the scope of the forum rules to give information regarding that (even though it can be for benign or illegitimate purposes alike), but there are plenty of resources for it. What I believe I can say is, you'll need to modify your Memory Stick (not difficult, called a "Magic Memory Stick"), and you'll need to get a "Pandora Battery" or modify your original battery either manually (break it open) or by using another homebrew-capable PSP to turn it into one.

Anyway, as for PSOne games and GBA games, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

you can play ps1 games on the psp? hms i hadn't heard that...i knew that almost everything before n64 was playable, but not ps1...

also there are plenty of guides out there on how to do it...i did it with my old 1st gen psp and i haven't looked back since...the only thing that i will say is that if you don't have internet capabilities, or a way to wire it to a computer, it's almost impossible...


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2009)

A "Mini-B" USB cable is all that's necessary to hook up a PSP to a computer, and really, if you've ever used your PSP for music, you likely already have that cable.

But yeah, Sony's actually releasing a bunch of PSOne games over PSN for the PSP and PS3; These are merely formatted ISO images, and haven't been altered (significantly) from their originals - The PSP and PS3 emulate them via a Sony-made PSOne emulator. I won't say much about it, but it's possible to use your own (legally-purchased!) PSOne games on the PSP if it's homebrew-capable, with a few exceptions (and DualShock-only games are almost totally out of the question). Some games exhibit bugs and other flaws - Sony's emulator gets updated every so often along with firmware upgrades, with newer versions introducing bugs in some games and removing bugs from others. With that in mind, it's possible to use different versions from different firmwares so that you can choose whichever works best, but again, I won't get into it.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

hmmms i'll have to see if i can get something working on my old psp for ps1 games...i would love to take my copy of legend of dragoon everywhere with me ^_^

p.s. you just made my night...i might even hack my new one if my old one doesn't work lol


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> Say, if I wanted to use some... less than official programs (wink) on my PSP, which should I get?
> Did I mention that I love PSOne and GBA games? It's not really relevant but I felt like saying that as well (wink wink). Also, I'm poor and will probably get an used console.


The 1000(fat) or an 2000(slim) that's not TA-088v3.
Then use Despertar del Cementerio to get custom firmware.


----------



## Corto (Nov 30, 2009)

One dude from another forum wants to sell me his old PSP 2000 for a pretty reasonable price. He says that a) The battery lasts like 5 hours (is that normal? Are PSP batteries really that shitty?) and b) that it has a 5.50 GEN D2 custom firmware. What the flying blazes is a 5.50 GEN D2 custom firmware?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> One dude from another forum wants to sell me his old PSP 2000 for a pretty reasonable price. He says that a) The battery lasts like 5 hours (is that normal? Are PSP batteries really that shitty?) and b) that it has a 5.50 GEN D2 custom firmware. What the flying blazes is a 5.50 GEN D2 custom firmware?


a)Yes, but you can buy a new battery or lower the CPU speed.
b)Custom firmware, it lets you run non-official games/apps (Homebrew). M33 is only at 5.00 M33-6 right now.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2009)

The battery life is pretty decent if you're not using the UMD drive; The UMD drive is the big battery-killer, really (aside from turning up the backlight), and most homebrew has a facility to control the CPU speed; Actually, there's this one MP3 player, LightMP3, that runs the CPU down as low as 19MHz and offers longer play time than an iPod.

For me, I haven't exactly measured it, but depending on the game, I can get a good few more hours of gameplay than that, somewhere in around 8-10.

Anyway, with that firmware, you're already set up for homebrew.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> and most homebrew has a facility to control the CPU speed; Actually, there's this one MP3 player, LightMP3, that runs the CPU down as low as 19MHz and offers longer play time than an iPod.


Can also change the CPU speed from the VSH menu and play music from the XMB.
(On my PSP which has 5.00 M33-6, it can be set to 20MHz)


----------



## Corto (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok this dude tells me that it runs for like 5 hours but that running emulators and such actually makes the battery last even less because something about 233mhz and 333mhz (did I mention I have no fucking idea what any of this means? I already had problems with my GBA, and the only thing I had to do then was putting the game in the console). 

So, uh, any info on that?


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> Ok this dude tells me that it runs for like 5 hours but that running emulators and such actually makes the battery last even less because something about 233mhz and 333mhz (did I mention I have no fucking idea what any of this means? I already had problems with my GBA, and the only thing I had to do then was putting the game in the console).
> 
> So, uh, any info on that?


233MHz and 333MHz are CPU speeds.
Higher speed = less battery.


----------



## Corto (Nov 30, 2009)

"Retarded" doesn't even begin to describe my lack of computer skills. To me a CPU was the big tower thing next to my screen in which I would put CDs with games and sometimes punch it when my computer would freeze.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> "Retarded" doesn't even begin to describe my lack of computer skills. To me a CPU was the big tower thing next to my screen in which I would put CDs with games and sometimes punch it when my computer would freeze.


Processor.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 8, 2009)

Corto said:


> Ok this dude tells me that it runs for like 5 hours but that running emulators and such actually makes the battery last even less because something about 233mhz and 333mhz (did I mention I have no fucking idea what any of this means? I already had problems with my GBA, and the only thing I had to do then was putting the game in the console).
> 
> So, uh, any info on that?



Yeah. Basically, the lower the MHz rating, the slower things will run, but the more battery life you'll have. If a program works well with a lower MHz, then you'll save on battery life by selecting the slower speed. Most emulators have an option to change the CPU speed, so if it were a concern, you can modify it as needed. If you change the CPU speed in one application, it will automatically reset when exiting, and furthermore other applications will retain their own settings, too. So if you had an Atari 2600 emulator, you could set that pretty much permanently to a low speed.

For the most part, I get excellent battery life without having to bother with any changes (something on the order off 8 hours or so playing GBA games on and off, at low brightness), and most applications come with the best setting for performance by default. With my MP3 player application and its automatic CPU adjustment (LightMP3), I can get better playback time than an iPod.

Emulators actually tend to get better battery life for me than actual PSP games - Which is another thing, if you have a big enough memory stick, don't use the UMD drive - Copy your UMD to your memory stick for huge battery savings and load speed. It's fairly simple, though I won't get into it here.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Dec 10, 2009)

I am looking to get one myself hopefully soon, and I know someone with a Pandora Battery and I even looked it in to them myself. They do have one for the 3000 model, but only the earlier ones.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

DS if you like light and fluffy PSP if you like real games :V


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll sell you my psp-2000 with a few games, skype headset and charger for two fifty plus shipping.

as for the battery

Mine lasts me like a week, if I played it like five hours a day.


----------



## Hiji-Chu (Dec 11, 2009)

...I'd get it.

For the simple fact of Dissidia.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm I wonder how the Psycho Mantis fight (Metal Gear Solid) is like on the PSP considering on the PS1, you had to switch controllers to beat him.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 11, 2009)

There is an option in the menu while playing PSX games to switch controller ports.


----------



## Arcadium (Dec 12, 2009)

I own a Phat, brother owns a Go, Friend owns a 3000 and another friend owns a 2000

The Phat is the most flexible and all, but it being old, bulky, etc, it's basically done with. It can run everything the newer models can thankfully.

The Go is pretty neat, if your just into downloading official games. If not, don't get it. I'm sure there will be further hacks eventually down the road though.

The 2000 is the one to get, I'd say. It is the 3000, minus the mic and better/worse screen (depends on how you look at it), but you get all the joy of Custom Firmware and stuff as the phat.

The 3000 is the current gen, yea thats basically it. Nothing special, a 2000 with a better/worse screen, mic, but no hackability.




So I'd say go with a 2000. You got yourself a good deal lined up.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I own a Phat, brother owns a Go, Friend owns a 3000 and another friend owns a 2000
> 
> The Phat is the most flexible and all, but it being old, bulky, etc, it's basically done with. It can run everything the newer models can thankfully.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the phat eats battery like a fat guy eats cake.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Don't forget the phat eats battery like a fat guy eats cake.



The Phat also has half the memory of the later models (2000+), and is a lot heavier. However, one advantage it does have is having an IR port - There is software available to use the PSP as a TV remote, and connect to IR keyboards and the like.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

Runefox said:


> The Phat also has half the memory of the later models (2000+), and is a lot heavier. However, one advantage it does have is having an IR port - There is software available to use the PSP as a TV remote, and connect to IR keyboards and the like.


I'd rather have my PSP last me the week without charging.

The Phat my friend has lasts him two hours before it's blinking


----------



## Janglur (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2009)

Janglur said:


> Don't



... How thought-provoking.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2009)

-Don't get the Go unless you want your PSP to be a digital media machine.
-Any PSP you can buy now, there is little difference. However, the one before the Go could plug into your TV and you could play and broadcast your games and music onto the screen, if you don't want people crowding around you to see what game you're playing. One thing is that when you're playing a PSP game on the TV, it doesn't go full-screen. Not a complaint, but that is what it does. But your UMD movies or video downloads will play full screen. 
-Firmware Upgrades do include the PlayStation Store on the PSP. You could keep your old PSP for this, because you don't need a whole new system for a Firmware Update, just a memory stick with a good amount of space.


----------

